# He is here!! pics!



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wiley is here!:happyboogie: This boy is so gorgeous! He has been excellent- loves my son- and isnt sure yet if his "little" sister is a squeak toy- food- or another dog. LOL

Here are some picture. He is not just skinny- he is emaciated. There is one good picture of him outside that really shows just how thin he is. His coat hides it well. We will of course work on that....he is also getting a new name. Suggestions?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's very handsome!! Can't wait to see pictures of him when he's filled out a bit more. Good luck with him!


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful boy, can't wait to see how gorgeous he is with a few more pounds on him.
Congratulations!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

congrats, he's very handsome:wub: what kind of name are you looking for? he looks like a bruno to me.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your new family member!!! I love the photos of the two of them. Your new boy is really handsome! How lucky for him to have found you and vice versa. I look forward to hearing more updates.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! he is nice looking and yep could use some meat on those bones,,the terrier is cute to


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

He already looks very happy...Maybe just call him Handsome...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think the name Lucky fits him..he is lucky to have you!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> He already looks very happy...Maybe just call him Handsome...


That reminds me, before Duke I actually almost adopted a male shepherd named Handsome. They said they couldn't think of anything better, and some girl at the local Petsmart make a compliment on how handsome he was.... so it stuck. Cute name.

I'm so bad at the name game though.

Loki
Vulcan
Grimm
Eli
Zeke
Hans
Axel 
Ruger

My brain isn't working tonight.... that's all I can think of.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm glad things are going well so far.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> That reminds me, before Duke I actually almost adopted a male shepherd named Handsome. They said they couldn't think of anything better, and some girl at the local Petsmart make a compliment on how handsome he was.... so it stuck. Cute name.
> 
> I'm so bad at the name game though.
> 
> ...


I really really like the name Grimm. He sort of looks like a grimlin, lol. We're gonna wait a few days before we decide, to get him to know him better but I really like that one. 


Right now he is sprawled out on the living room floor. He is very submissive, but not as bad as his rescuer had described. He has tried to play with me a couple times, but he doesnt really know how to play. We'll fix that asap. He has already started the moaning and groaning, lol. No barking yet. My son was running across the floor and tripped earlier, and he got up and went to check on him. He seems to know his size, he has been very gentle with my boy and that of course was our biggest concern. I'm still not sure on his age though. I'll post pics of his teeth tomorrow and see what everyone thinks. His canine and rear molars are definitely adult teeth, but all the others are very small. Anyway, thats it for tonight, he has been great. Thanks for all the well wishes everybody, we all got very lucky!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> He already looks very happy...Maybe just call him Handsome...


lol so far that is what I've been calling him. I really dislike "Wiley."


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> I really really like the name Grimm. He sort of looks like a grimlin, lol. We're gonna wait a few days before we decide, to get him to know him better but I really like that one.
> 
> 
> Right now he is sprawled out on the living room floor. He is very submissive, but not as bad as his rescuer had described. He has tried to play with me a couple times, but he doesnt really know how to play. We'll fix that asap. He has already started the moaning and groaning, lol. No barking yet. My son was running across the floor and tripped earlier, and he got up and went to check on him. He seems to know his size, he has been very gentle with my boy and that of course was our biggest concern. I'm still not sure on his age though. I'll post pics of his teeth tomorrow and see what everyone thinks. His canine and rear molars are definitely adult teeth, but all the others are very small. Anyway, thats it for tonight, he has been great. Thanks for all the well wishes everybody, we all got very lucky!


I love Grimm too.... unfortunately, my friend has already claimed the name for her next one. So I've got to pick something else for my future male. At least I'll have some one to call that name, even if he's not mine! 

I'm glad to hear he's doing so well. Hopefully everything works out for you too. He looks very happy so far!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The name "Eddie" came to my mind immediately. I can't explain why...it just did. He seems like a totally happy, go lucky dog. He looks like he will fit right in and just go with the flow. I love his smile in all the pictures. Congrats to you and your new pack member!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Griffen.
Noble.
Desmond
Fergus ~ (Derived from _fear_ "man" and _gus_ "strength" and signifies "a strong warrior, virile.")


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

How about Coyote as in Wiley Coyote


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks young, his tail isn't in proportion to his body, that gangly/about 8 months? But it could be his lack of nutrition that throws off his look, too.

I would be very careful with your child around him...he is probably very sweet, but he is still a new dog and it isn't fair to either one if your son tripped/fell on him and he accidentally nipped or worse. That goes for your other dog as well. The honeymoon stage always has a dog acting different than what they are several weeks later. 
I can't wait to hear what you decide to name him! Congrats!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I like Wiley. That was the name of my malamute mix, we spelled it Wylee though.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He's handsome.. looks purebred to me! How about 'Archon'? (ark-on)


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

also looking forward to pics when has filled out. i am sure the right name will come to you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a great looking boy. I'd probably be calling him Bones. Handsome is a good name, you could call him Handy for short. He's lucky to have you


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> He's handsome.. looks purebred to me! How about 'Archon'? (ark-on)


Strong and unusual, I like it!! 

I also like Grimm


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is gonna be one handsome dog when he fills out. Glad he is getting along with the little one, but I wouldn't leave them alone together at first. Can't wait to see pictures in a month or so after some good feeding.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Stosh said:


> He's a great looking boy. I'd probably be calling him Bones.


I like it!!

He is really handsome :wub: - I can't wait to see how he looks in a month or so, once he gains some weight.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats and thank you for saving this boy!

I love the name Grimm! My ex is going to name his Great Dane puppy that name.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Because he was so mistreated and you saved him, the name Angel comes up, but since he is a boy and that name is so overused I thought maybe he should be named after an Angel?

*Abraxos* – ancient name attributed to an angel 

*Arael* – angel of birds 

*Cael* –an angel ruling over the Zodiac sign of Cancer 

*Calliel* — a throne angel invoked to bring prompt help over adversity 

*Charoum* – angel of silence 

*Dabria* – one of five angels who transcribed the books that the Hebrew prophet Ezra dictated 

*Dara*– angel of rains and rivers in Persian mythology 

*Dina* – guardian angel of learning and wisdom 

*Ezriel*—an angel’s name discovered among the Dead Sea Scrolls. 

*Hariel* – the archangel who rules over December the dawn and Capricorn; also the angel of tame animals and ruler of science and the arts 

*Irin* – the name of twin angels who constitute the supreme judgment of the heavenly court 

*Janiel* – angel ruling Tuesday and the east wind 

*Javan*– the guardian angel of Greece 

*Kemuel* – chief of the seraphim who stands at the window of heaven 

*Abariel* - An angel of ceremonial magic. 

*Adar* - This is one of the 23 Hamkar archangels in Zoroastrian belief. Adar represents the fire element.

*Aneran* - Another of the Hamkar archangels in the Zoroastrian religion. He embodies the concept of boundless light.

*Arel* - An angel of fire. 

*Din* - One of the Hamkar archangels in Zoroastrian tradition. The Hamkar are said to be manifestations of Ahura Mazda, the creator of the universe. Other variations are Daena and Den. This archangel is associated with insight and revelation. 

*Govad* - In Zoroastrian belief, Govad is the name of one of the Hamkar archangels. It means “good wind”. 

*Hamuel* - A variant of the Hebrew _Chammuw’el_ (Chamuel), meaning “Heat of God”. It is also the name of an archangel.

*Izrail* - A variation of the Arabic _Azra’il_ (Azrael), the Angel of Death.


*Jesimiel* - From the Hebrew _Yesiymael_, roughly meaning “whom God makes”.

*Malachi* - From the Hebrew _Malakiy_ meaning “my messenger”.

*Orfiel* - A variant of the name Oriphiel, meaning “The Wrath of God”.

*Ram* - The name of another Hamkar archangel. It means “good cheer”.

*Remiel* - Variant of Ramiel, which means “Thunder of God”.

*Reuel* - Derived from the Hebrew name _Rəuwel_ meaning “Friend of God”. 

*Samil* - Variant of the Hebrew _Samael_. It is the name of an Angel of Death.

*Tir* - One of the Hamkar archangels, Tir represents the mystic star and his domain is the rainfall. 


*Yerachmiel* - A variation of Jehramiel, which in turn derives from the Hebrew Yerachmeel, meaning “the mercy of God”. 

*Kafziel* - Hebrew name meaing “the swift one of God”.

*Yophiel* - A variant of _Jophiel_ meaning “the beauty of God”.

*Zerachiel* - Mentioned in the _Book of Enoch_, it is the name of one of the archangels. It means “God’s Command”.

*Metatron* (translation is disputed, may mean "keeper of the watch", "guardian", or "he who sits behind the throne of Heaven"), God's heavenly scribe recording the deeds of all that is


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! What a sweet looking boy. I am really glad that you're giving him a chance, I'm sure he'll turn around in no time!
I like "Grimm" for him as well (even though his situation is no longer grim)


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

*Quick update and pics!*

We have a new name already, lol. My husband came up with the name "Balen" which is Greek for Arrow and I *think* latin for brave. I was surprised DH came with the name-he never names anything, lol so I let him have it. I really did want the name Grimm (Sorry TrickyShepherd!) but Balen seems to fit him, too. 

He had a great night. DH volunteered to camp out on the couch with Balen last night (another surprise lol) just to keep an eye on him. He didnt potty- we werent sure if he was ever house trained- but he went out this morning and did his business like a good boy. 

I called his rescuer Barb last night to thank her again for saving him and giving us the chance to love him and we both wound up crying before the conversation was over, lol. She really saved his life. He was only 45 pounds when she found him, he had to have been with days-maybe hours of death. He is only 52 pounds now and you all can see how emaciated he still is. He gets very excited around food but has zero food aggression. 

Anyway, thats it for now, here are some more pics from this morning. So far- we just could not be happier with him.:wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the name! Very unique! 

He sure is handsome!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet boy! Thanks for rescuing him. I think he will be so happy with you all! Looking forward to continuing to hear more aobout him!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Look for a recipe for satin balls- there's several online or one on the recipe thread here. They will put weight on him pretty quickly. Sounds like hubby has a new best friend!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your handsome boy. Thank you for giving him a forever home.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to sound like a broken record but I will....he is so handsome! And he looks so sweet. 
You mentioned his rescuer, was he a stray or found in an abusive situation? It's so nice to hear he was rescued and he now has a wonderful loving home. I can't wait to watch him develop and read your stories about him. Very exciting for all of you!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the name! Congrats! Sounds like he's a great guy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ballen is such a handsome boy and it is great that you have given him a forever and loving home where he is going to improve and be ever thankful to you. We are all anxious to see him fill out and be even more beautiful than he already is.:wub:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you have another thread where you posted his background story? I would love to read it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is a gorgeous dog. May you have a long and happy life together! Thanks for adopting him!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I'd like to hear about where he came from, if there is any information. He's soooo pretty... it's hard to believe that someone would not love and care for him like he deserves... good thing he found you! He sounds wonderful! With good care and feeding he should put on weight in no time, feed several small meals rather than a couple of big ones a day and his system should be able to handle it just fine.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

glad he found a home-like his name-looking forward to more pics of him


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

pretty cool name he loks happy hope to see more pics


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

So happy for you! Agree with everyone else to see some before and after pictures of him filled out a bit more.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations and thank you for rescuing!

Beautiful dog and I can't wait to see his "after" pictures!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Did you have another thread where you posted his background story? I would love to read it.


No, I really didnt even get all the detail until yesterday at our meeting so here it is.....

Barb (his rescuer) and her husband live on several acres of wooded land that butts up to a busy road in Somerset. A few weeks ago her husband was out just doing checks on their property line and found Balen down on the creek that runs through their property. Their property is so large and wooded that he could have living down there for quiet a while without them knowing it. He was only 45 pounds then, and covered from head to toe in ticks. Her husband picked him up and brought him home. They have nine cats and six other dogs- all rescues that have shown up on their property, including another PB gsd. Their area is basically a dumping ground for dogs and cats. Her best guess is that he was dumped on the road that butts up to their property and he just wandered on down to their creek for food and water. He did kill and eat two of her chickens once they had him....she said he wasted nothing so he evidently had time to learn to catch prey- and thats probably how he was surviving on his own. There are alot of game type birds and rabbits, etc in that area. He was checked twice for a microchip and has no tattoo. She posted found flyers everywhere and contacted local shelters- no one came forward. As luck would have it she also owns a grooming shop so she hauled him back and forth with her to work everyday while she helped him heal. She got his shots and blood work done- everything but the neuter. We will do that once he puts on more weight. She said she would have loved to keep him but due to his taste for her chickens (they have a small farm with other animals too) and the fact that she already had 6 other dogs she just couldnt. She listed him on petfinder and thats where I saw him and the rest is history.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

And thanks again everybody for all the advice and compliments and well wishes for us. It means a lot!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that story! I love rescue stories! I have a rescued husky myself!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Balen is a great name for him. He looks happy in those pics.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Great looking boy. Very touching story too. I may've read right over it, how old do you think he is?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did Barb have him tested for HW? LOVE the name you chose!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah he's a cutie, glad he's in good hands. Has he had a full vet workup (heartworm check and fecal float) to ensure that it's just a case of lack of groceries vs another medical issue?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Rerun said:


> Ah he's a cutie, glad he's in good hands. Has he had a full vet workup (heartworm check and fecal float) to ensure that it's just a case of lack of groceries vs another medical issue?


Thanks! The only 2 things he needs are his neuter and HW test. She had his regular worming, shots, and blood work done. We told her we would take him whether he was HW positive or not and since she paid for everything else we said we would take care of those two things. He has a vet appointment this Tuesday for the HW test and a wellness exam and a consultation for his neuter. When I described his physical condition to my vet over the phone he said he would probably recommend letting Balen put more weight on before we do that but he'll see for himself Tuesday.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Minoli said:


> Great looking boy. Very touching story too. I may've read right over it, how old do you think he is?


We are guessing 10 months to a year. Its hard to tell because he is so thin but he is pretty young.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sister recently helped someone rehome a dog that looked worse than Balen. He was HW tested as soon as he was put in the rescue, and turned out positive. The sooner you know the better to get treatment going. Here is his  story, he is Jackson on the page.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> My sister recently helped someone rehome a dog that looked worse than Balen. He was HW tested as soon as he was put in the rescue, and turned out positive. The sooner you know the better to get treatment going. Here is his  story, he is Jackson on the page.


omg! What happened to him?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If the dog is under a year of age, chances are he will come up negative on his HW test unless you are in a high-risk area. It takes at least 6 months for an adult heartworm to develop in a dog, which is when an antigen test will turn out positive. A tiny dose of ivermectin will kill it at any other life stage.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PatchonGSD said:


> omg! What happened to him?


neglectful owner who had no $, home repo and never vetted him. As of today he has a pending adoption! 
17 months old and will have a great life now


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Freestep said:


> If the dog is under a year of age, chances are he will come up negative on his HW test unless you are in a high-risk area. It takes at least 6 months for an adult heartworm to develop in a dog, which is when an antigen test will turn out positive. A tiny dose of ivermectin will kill it at any other life stage.


So if he tests negative- we should give him ivermectin just in case?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> neglectful owner who had no $, home repo and never vetted him. As of today he has a pending adoption!
> 17 months old and will have a great life now


I can't believe he is only 17 months old....he looked so much older in that condition. Glad he has a potential adopter!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You need to go with your vets suggestions...some cases are mild others are serious. And the dog may need to be kept very calm with little stimulation while going thru treatment if it is severe. That's why it is better to find out asap/ so if it is + you aren't losing precious time in controlling it. Fingers crossed that Balen is not +!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PatchonGSD said:


> I can't believe he is only 17 months old....he looked so much older in that condition. Glad he has a potential adopter!


You may be surprised to see the change in Balen when he is filling out/coatwise and muscle. He may seem younger too!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness in helping to give this beautiful boy a wonderful, new life! I agree that you will hardly recognize him in a month, once he he puts some weight on. 

The name your DH picked is wonderful!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Thank you for your kindness in helping to give this beautiful boy a wonderful, new life! I agree that you will hardly recognize him in a month, once he he puts some weight on.
> 
> The name your DH picked is wonderful!


Its really our pleasure, and ya, DH is pretty proud of himself, LOL


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, the latest on beautiful Balen. He has started limping, I posted this under the health section but here is the link. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/189660-limping-back-legs.html#post2570204

Other than that, though, he is still doing wonderful. He's really starting to open up, he's quite the goofball! Heard him bark for the first time this morning. Even though I was looking right at him he still startled me. lol This boy is L-O-U-D and deep. He's figured out already that he can sit in the doorways in the house and solicit lovins. "Pet and you shall pass." "Do not pet, and you shall not pass." LOL We just love him. Here are a couple more pics of him being silly. He loves to roll over flat on his back and play.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He looks so happy!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...eating wild sure didn't hurt his teeth...what a ham!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm really hoping that she is just really busy or something but ever since I sent Balens "rescuer" an email asking her if she ever noticed Balen limping or having any trouble with his back end she hasnt returned my emails or calls. We've have talked everyday since Monday until this and she was always prompt in responding to me. Now my stomach is in knots thinking about his vet appointment Tuesday.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> I'm really hoping that she is just really busy or something but ever since I sent Balens "rescuer" an email asking her if she ever noticed Balen limping or having any trouble with his back end she hasnt returned my emails or calls. We've have talked everyday since Monday until this and she was always prompt in responding to me. Now my stomach is in knots thinking about his vet appointment Tuesday.


Keep in mind it is a long weekend...

Don't worry too much, just keep doing what you're doing...nourish, love, trust, respect...she'll be fine. I'm sure she just had a minor muscle sprain due to malnourishment...dogs are more resilient then we give credit - they are also not made of rubber which I am always telling my idjit friend....howevefr that's another story.

Try not to frett and over-analyse...observe. She'll pick up on your worrying and may not understand...mod. exercise. maybe a slightly dampened frozen towel for inflammation (I do with a bean bag every morn. I get out of bed - only way I can bend down and pet my dog - works great)...can cover knee to hip! and make bone stock to get on track...PM coming at you now (I had forgot - my bad)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am curious what "bloodwork" she did if a basic $20 heartworm test wasn't done (which is done via bloodwork). Did she actually produce any paperwork from a vet stating what was done and when? Or are you just going by her word?

She probably isn't going to contact you if he's limping, she may think you are going to try to hold her responsible or she already knew about the limping and isn't going to admit it. If she responds, I'd imagine she'll say she never saw him limp and it must've happened under your care. She is not a true rescuer IMHO - she adopted out an unaltered male dog (worse, a dog who appears to be purebred and was left unaltered) who is severely underweight and hasn't even had a heartworm test. Which is hopefully not WHY he's so underweight.

Is he doing what is called toe touching when he stands? As in, he stands on three legs and the other is raised by the toe is touching or hovering above the ground? For example - when he's standing to eat.


----------

